# Health Insurance



## D3str0 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I need Information about the health insurance. Will I get a card like other health insurance companies? How much would be copays and ER? What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 31, 2020)

You need to have 1250 hours & at least 6 months with spot to have benefits.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve always gotten the HRA plan and the coverage has always been good, though costs have been going up like every other health insurance plan in the country.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 31, 2020)

Our plans aren’t good enough to have copays.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 31, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our plans aren’t good enough to have copays.



*Unless you are in one of the 3 states testing Bind which does have copays.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 31, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I’ve always gotten the HRA plan and the coverage has always been good, though costs have been going up like every other health insurance plan in the country.


Hold on a minute. You can afford to have it AND go to the doctor??


----------



## NKG (Aug 31, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Hold on a minute. You can afford to have it AND go to the doctor??



My ER bill was $3000 but sure glad I had insurance because it could have been $50000


----------

